# Chalice Ii



## Rob Fisher (4/8/14)

Mark Bugs released some new Chalice II's onto his web site yesterday and they were sold out in under 4 minutes... I missed one by literally 3 seconds! 

Next release in 2-3 Months Time!

I don't suppose anyone has one they would like to part with?


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

Lol, not in South Africa I think. Those things are very scarce and very expensive.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, not in South Africa I think. Those things are very scarce and very expensive.


 
Oh well back to trolling the ECF classies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/8/14)

Yes very very scarce . Even chickens teeth are easier to get .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/8/14)

Doesn't look that special, other than being a screw on cap like the RM2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (26/4/17)

If you think they were rare and expensive way back then, try to find and buy one now. Last one I heard of being sold went for something over $500, and that was before I came to this forum over a year ago.

Mine has seen almost no use because I'm not a tootle puffer, but it sure looked tits on the TRA Mini 1.0.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Spydro said:


> If you think they were rare and expensive way back then, try to find and buy one now. Last one I heard of being sold went for something over $500, and that was before I came to this forum over a year ago.
> 
> Mine has seen almost no use because I'm not a tootle puffer, but it sure looked tits on the TRA Mini 1.0.
> 
> View attachment 92720



The Chalice was my Unicorn way back when... eventually I got one but just never liked it and sold it... but damn it was a beautiful atty at the time!


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

Such necromancery 

Amazing to look at the older hardware and imagine rob getting excited over something like this... look at us today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

